

Show HN: Buy and Sell Retargeting Lists, Feedback Appreciated - vladmk
http://retargetking.com/

======
slagfart
I have a lot of legal concerns! Is this going to get me sued by my existing
customers, whose details I would be sharing? Can you perhaps explain why this
would be legal?

~~~
vladmk
User privacy and legal matters will always be a controversial topic on the
internet. Bitcoin for example challenged the government strongly early on, but
now things have regulated themselves.

------
aslewofmice
Pretty vague. Retargeting on what - Display/Facebook/Email? How would a
customer onboard these lists?

~~~
vladmk
Sure our startup will help you share everything that supports retargeting.
You'd be able to share it through retargeting codes.

